# Configuring my laptops sound (with subwoofer)



## showtime

I bought an Acer 5739G and it comes with the Acer Tuba Subwoofer.

The official Acer site says it has:
- Dolby®-optimized surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers and Acer Tuba CineBass booster supporting low-frequency effects,
- Optimized 3rd Generation Dolby Home Theater® audio enhancement, featuring Dolby® Digital Live, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIx, Dolby® Headphone, Dolby® Natural Bass, Dolby® Sound Space Expander, Dolby® Inverse Filtering, Dolby® High Frequency Enhancer technologies.
- True5.1-channel surround sound output

I have installed the Realtek HD audio driver and K-Lite x64 codec pack (I am running Win 7 Ultimate x64)

The problem is that whenever I watch a movie or a video, the subwoofer just doesnt work right. During speech, it sounds like the speech is coming out of the sub in low frequency aswell and it kinda gives it a terrible background noise.

Ive tried to configure it with the Realtek HD audio manager but I just cant seem to get it right. Does anyone know how to properly configure the software for this?

Also,
When configuring settings in control panel/sound or realtek audio manager, i set it to 5.1 sound and when i play the test tune, it plays through all 5 channels (left, right, center, both rear) but not through the sub. Is that normal?


----------



## Kosh

dunno for sure never seen one,however is there anything in the settings for subwoofer crossover points?if so try setting it to a lower frequency.seriously though dont expect any real bass from a 1 inch speaker.


----------



## showtime

In the Realtek audio manager, theres an option called "Room correction" but the sub is set to +0 dB so it doesnt change anything. Im not expecting any bass id much rather not have any at all than have this... noise ..


----------



## Kosh

try reducing the subwoofers level.say the sub is set flat at 0db reduce it into the negative.see if that helps any then post back.


----------



## showtime

I think it helped a little but its still a bit noisy during speeches in movies.

When configuring settings in control panel/sound or realtek audio manager, i set it to 5.1 sound and when i play the test tune, it plays through all 5 channels (left, right, center, both rear) but not through the sub. Should it be that way?

Also in control panel/sound there are volume levels for a "subwoofer" and an "internal subwoofer". Does this count as an internal one?


----------



## Kosh

does the test thing even show the sub?can you eliminate the .1 in 5.1.that should turn the sub off not sure if its possible.if it has a setting for internal subwoofer turn that one down.see if it helps any.


----------



## showtime

Im actually confused about this - I can set speaker configuration to 5.1 or Stereo only. So which one is the one for me? 

_-Dolby®-optimized surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers and Acer Tuba CineBass booster supporting low-frequency effects
- True5.1-channel surround sound output_


Output - is that meant as in what my speakers put out or as in support for 5.1 external speakers?


----------



## Kosh

set your system to 2.0/2.1 and see if that helps any.if your laptop only has 2 speakers + a subwoofer.setting it to 5.1 may be whats causing the problem.


----------



## morpheusmizz

*Same problem*

I have the same problem with my 5739g. Did you ever get the subwoofer working within the realtek HD config setup?


----------



## usefulmody

Hi there every body. i just want to say that i have Acer 5935g with the same Tuba subwoover  & working on windows 7 too.The Tuba isn't supposed to make noise during the subwoofer test cause the test produces noise below what the Tuba can do. And if you still have this noise with the movies try to reduce the internal subwoover-Not the subwoover-in the speakers properties (levels Tab)


----------

